# مباحث مرتبط با توسعه وب > طراحی وب (Web Design) >  پیدا کردن ادرس ها در inspect element مرورگر

## refugee

سلام دوستان ؛

من یه مشکل کوچولو دارم , توی inspect element مرورگر محل دقیق استایل های css رو خیلی راحت پیدا میکنم ادرسی که داده , اما محل دقیق div های داخل فایل html یا php پروژه رو نمیتونم پیدا کنم که ویرایش یا حذف و .. کنم .

بطور مثال :


```
<div class="cometchat_tabsubtitle cometchat_ad">
<iframe src="/cometchat/extensions/ads/embed.php" frameborder="0" width="218" height="100">&lt;/div&gt;</iframe>
</div>
```

من این قسمت کد رو توی اسکریپت وبسایتم میخواهم حذف کنم .
این تیکه کد مربوط میشه به تبلیغات گوگل روی اسکریپت چت " comentchat " و محل عکس و فایل های تبلیغاتی رو پیدا کردم , اما محل دقیق این div رو پیدا نکردم که حذف کنم , با حذف تبلیغ iframe و div هنوز هستن و استایل  دهی میشه . میخواهم کلا حذف بشه .

مرسی  :قلب:  ( سوال ابتدایی بود ایا ؟ )

----------


## titreaval

با فایر باگ
یا با دریم ویور > find
یا نت پد > find

و البته با replace all
به 
خالی

برای محتواهای زیاد در در مورد آخر که گفتم ...

----------


## refugee

با نت پد و دیرم ویور که نمیشه چون ادرس سایت ها رو میخواهم بگردم .

سایت انلاین ( پس سورس کد کاملش و ندارم )

فایر باگ هم مثل inspect element است دیگه . منظورم این بود که از کدام بخش یا چطوری محل دقیق فایلی رو پیدا کنم ؟

----------


## titreaval

بخشی داره . شکلش زره بین هست 
بعد اونو رو سایت بیار و در حالت html باشه
بعد پیدا میکنی
حذف
مشکلی بود آدرش روبده
تا بگم کجاشو حذف کنی
.....

بعد اینکه میگی آنلاینه
نفهمیدم
اگه باشه و از سایت دیگه باشه . و دسترسی به هاستش نداشته باشی

----------


## refugee

متاسفانه نداشت همچین گزینه ای که گفتی .

اینم عکس فایر باگ و اون قسمت تبلیغات و کدش : بفرمائید چطوری ادرس فایل اون دایو رو پیدا کنم ؟





ادرس سایت : http://moqim.com

این محل هم روی چت باکس و تو عکس معلومه دیگه ... ( ادرس اون دایو رو میخواهم )

----------


## refugee

یکی جواب بده ....

----------


## meysam1366

> یکی جواب بده ....



*سلام دوست عزیز

بفرمایید*

----------


## refugee

میثم جان یه اموزش میدادی , منم یاد میگرفتم چطوری از طریق این فایر باگ پیدا کنم ادرس فایل ها رو 


طبق اون عکس و نمای فایر باگی من همچین گزینه ای که دوستمون گفتن نداشت .

در ضمن توی اون فایل پی اچ پی فقط همین دو خط بود :




```
php?>

include_once (dirname(__FILE__).DIRECTORY_SEPARATOR.'css.php');
```

اون فایل توی کد هم موجود نیست تووی روت اصلی .

----------


## refugee

اون یک فایل سی ام اس است که اصلا این قسمت مربوط به دایو نمیشه جناب میثم

----------


## meysam1366

*




 نوشته شده توسط loveload


اون یک فایل سی ام اس است که اصلا این قسمت مربوط به دایو نمیشه جناب میثم


سلام مجدد

الان شما مگه آدرس دایو 
**cometchat_tabsubtitle رو نمیخواستید؟

من آدرس سی اس اس اش رو براتون قرار دادم

در حال حاضر مشکلتون چیه؟

فایرباگ هم آموزش خاصی نمیخواد

شما روی فایر باگ کلیک می کنید بعدش روی گزینه click an element in the page to inspect اون پایین کلیک می کنید بعد روی محلی از سایت رو مورد

 نظرتون هست کلیک می کنید و استایل موردنظر سمت راست بهتون نشون میده که آدرس فایل کجاست

موفق باشید
*

----------


## s2/mri

اگه کد اسکریپت رو پبدا نکردی که حذفش کنی ببین میتونی با CSS اونو نمایش ندی یا نه  :متفکر:  !

مثلا این کد

.cometchat_ad{
display:none !important;
}

----------


## refugee

به استایل ها دسترسی دارم. میتونم تو فایر باگ یا اینسپکت پیداشوون کنم .

اما مشکل من پیدا کردن مسیر های کدهای html و یا php است . مثل همین دایو .



```
<div class="cometchat_tabsubtitle cometchat_ad">
<iframe src="/cometchat/extensions/ads/embed.php" frameborder="0" width="218" height="100">&lt;/div&gt;</iframe>
</div>
```

اون فایلی که دادین مربوط به سی ام اس ها میشد . و من فایل های اون قسمت دایو ( php ) رو میخواهم که کلا دایو و ای فریم رو حذف کنم .

----------


## refugee

> اگه کد اسکریپت رو پبدا نکردی که حذفش کنی ببین میتونی با CSS اونو نمایش ندی یا نه  !
> 
> مثلا این کد
> 
> .cometchat_ad{
> display:none !important;
> }


توی انسپکت که display:none; میدم حذف میشه , اما همین کارو تو استایلش انجام میدم مشکل برطرف نمیشه . 

فکر کنم باید فقط کد حذف بشه

----------


## meysam1366

> به استایل ها دسترسی دارم. میتونم تو فایر باگ یا اینسپکت پیداشوون کنم .
> 
> اما مشکل من پیدا کردن مسیر های کدهای html و یا php است . مثل همین دایو .
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> <div class="cometchat_tabsubtitle cometchat_ad">
> <iframe src="/cometchat/extensions/ads/embed.php" frameborder="0" width="218" height="100">&lt;/div&gt;</iframe>
> ...


*ببینید دوست عزیز

متاسفانه سطح دسترسیش رو بسته به همین خاطر نمیشه فایل php رو دانلود کرد

توی این آدرس

http://moqim.com/cometchat/*

----------


## refugee

کسی نبود راهنمایی کنه چطور ادرس دقیق دایو ها رو در بیاریم تو فایرباگ یا اینسپکت ؟

----------


## webtracker

اولا پی اچ پی در داخل سرور ایجاد پردازش و کد html به شما تحویل داده میشه پس امکان دسترسی به کد پی اچ پی وجود نداره ولی با کد html میشه بعد اگر شما یک theme دارید که چندین پخش شده به صورت هدر،فوتر و ساید بار ها ،فرم ها ،منوهاو ...  تمام این فایل ها (حتما می دونید پی اچ پی می باشند) باید مورد جستجو برای قسمت تولید شده باشه. 
و یک نکته دیگه اگر این iframe به صورت اسکریپت به صفحه اضافه میشه مثلا <script src=''address/path/ifram/> شما به علت وجود سیاست های(police) موجود در مرورگر ها امکان تغییر اونو رو با سی اس اس ندارید و حتی اگر این نیز به صورت خود تگ ifram باشد مثلا 

```
<ifram src=''/>
```

 مگر اینکه این آدرس از دومین خودتون باشه این لینک شاید کمکتون کنه 
http://blog.cakemail.com/the-iframe-...olicy-problem/
اینکه اون رو می توننین از طریق inspectore تغییر بدین چون به صورت محلی است امکان داره و در حالت سرور با استفاده از سی اس اس ممکن نمی باشد

یک روش دیگه اینکه یک دایو پدر برای ایفریم تعریف کنید و یک دایو فرزند دیگه  نیز استفاده کنید وبا پوزیشن ابسلوت این دایو رو در قسمت مورد نظر قرار بدین

----------


## refugee

نمیدونم ولا شاید حق با شما باشه ...

اره دنبال مسیر پی اچ پیش بودم , حق با شماست پی اچ پی سمت سرور است و کد اچ تی ام ال تولید میکنه حواصم نبود .

----------

